# Trouble streaming through sftp using Dolphin in KDE



## robE (Feb 23, 2016)

I am having trouble when trying to stream a video from a network place in Dolphin.  I am running FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE with KDE 4.14.3.  From what I can tell this is some kind of a problem with KIO.  I have tried multiple players (smplayer, mplayer, mpv, vlc) and confirmed this is not a problem with the server I am trying to stream from.  It works fine on my laptop running Linux Mint with GNOME.  I also installed GNOME on my FreeBSD system and it was working great using GNOME's GVfs.  I have found a few threads talking about this problem but most either dont discuss a solution or say that it has been fixed in newer versions of KDE.  I have also tried using fish as well but that just tries to download the file instead of stream it.  The other day I decided to try using KPlayer and found that it worked using that.  I would prefer to find the problem since I do not like using KPlayer.  Thanks in advance


----------

